# my dove has broken her beak



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi i think my dove has broken her beak. I left her in the morning and she was ok but around 12 gmt I came back and saw small drops of blood in the cage. I picked her up but she got stressed and I could see blood in her mouth. I let her go but so far she hasnt eaten or drunk anything. I've looked at her as close as I could without stressing her more. There is dried blood on the end of her beak. How long do you think it will be before she can eat. I dont think I could forcefeed her as she will get stressed.
She is trying to pick up food but cant as the tip looks bent to one side or maybe that is the blood clot on the end.

edit

I just picked her up and it was the top hook of the beak that was damaged. I clipped some of the loose bits off the tip. Will she be ok as she has the rest of her beak? does the beak stop growing in adult birds?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

For the time being keep her quiet, keep her warm. If there is any bleeding then dip her beak in cornflower to stop it but don'tstress her..

The tip of the upper beak will regrow, if the beak has become scissored it might grow too long and need filing or trimming.

Don't force her to eat but leave a deep dish of seed available and keep an eye on her poops.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks feefo. I was trying to feed her some porridge but I will stop. Her beak hasnt scissored just broken at the tip. How long can she go without food? She is a cape dove so they are about the same size as diamond doves.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

well I think she will be ok now. She just started eating food and drinking. God in the past 2 hours I think I went through every emotion a person can feel!
I will keep the heating on all day at least until bedtime.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is good news!


----------

